# Quick Box Buy - CLOSED



## Monty (May 23, 2008)

6/08
All are boxed up and will go out in the mail tomorrow. I still have about 100 left. If anyone is interested, email me.

*****************************************************************************


6/06 Boxes arrived today. I'll get them boxed up over the weekend and out in the mail on Monday.
*******************************************************************************

6/04The charge hit my CC yesterday so the boxes should be in the end of this week. 
****************************************************************************

5/27 9PM CDST Boxes were ordered today. I'll post when they hit my CC. 
The "shipping" charge has been refunded to those that were charged. Please check your PP account and make sure you received it. 
Here is the final tally on the box orders - 







Will have some of the cardboard boxes left if anyone missed this buy.

*****************************************************************************
5/27This buy is now closed. I'll most likely have extras. If you missed out and still need boxes, email me what you want and I'll let you what is left.
**************************************************************************
5/26Up dated list as of May 26, 8PM CDST.



*******************************************************************************



5/25 Here's the list of orders so far. Please check for accuracy.





***********************************************************************************


Well I pulled a good one. I scheduled a show for June 6 and I'm out of cardboard boxes. So, I'm gonna do a very quick box buy. This will close on Tuesday morning, May 27 at 7AM central time. I have not confirmed prices or availability but according to Novel's web site the prices have not changed so I'll leave the prices the same as before. 
Please use this link http://woodenwonderstx.com/MarchBoxBuy.html when ordering boxes and disregard the dates listed there.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 23, 2008)

Order sent.
Thanks Mannie


----------



## mewell (May 23, 2008)

Ditto.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## markgum (May 24, 2008)

well,, it says order sent.  think it went through.[?]
thanks for putting this together.

mark


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2008)

Monty I ordered and paid for a few boxes and the shipping for that number, please let me know the extra I owe to ship to the UK please and I`ll PayPal it over.


----------



## Monty (May 24, 2008)

Received all 4 orders. I'll send an email confirmation later today. 
Mark, I'll let you know the extra shipping to the UK later today.

There is a small glitch on the web site. I changed the shipping cost for CA and since both the CA site and the box site are processed through PayPal, the PayPal fee for the boxes is not being added and if your box order is less than $20 it will add $3.50 for shipping which is not the PayPal fee as stated on the box web page. Clear as mud huh?
Any way, I'll forgo the PayPal fee this time and if you order less than $20 worth of boxes, I'll refund the $3.50 it adds on for shipping.


----------



## jskeen (May 24, 2008)

Hey Mannie;

You quit posting your shows on your website, so where are you going to be june 6?  Might try to drop by and pick up some CA from you, if you don't mind.  

Thanks
James


----------



## mitchm (May 24, 2008)

Mannie, do these boxes ship "flat" or are they already in "box shape"? If box shape, how many can be shipped flat rate env?


----------



## igran7 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Mannie.  I just ordered 25 of the cardboard boxes, can you send me a confirmation email later as well.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchm (May 24, 2008)

Checked the link and found the info![:I]


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> Mark, I'll let you know the extra shipping to the UK later today.



Thanks, no hurry!
cheers
Mark


----------



## LumberYard (May 25, 2008)

Placed an order. THANKS!


----------



## Monty (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> Hey Mannie;
> 
> ...



James - There are no shows listed on my web site because I'm just now getting the fall shows firmed up. Just got word of this Fathers day show last week and set up on Friday. It will  be In the basement of the J P Morgan Chase Tower at their entrance to the downtown Houston tunnel system. Planning on being there from 8-5.


----------



## airrat (May 26, 2008)

Mannie I still want to see that tunnel system.  Never visited itwhen I lived there.  

We will be in Houston on Wed, follow-up appointment is on Thur at 9am and we fly home Thur evening.


----------



## dachemist (May 26, 2008)

Order sent (under my wife's name, Tanya).

Thanks Mannie.


----------



## Monty (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Mannie I still want to see that tunnel system.  Never visited itwhen I lived there.
> 
> We will be in Houston on Wed, follow-up appointment is on Thur at 9am and we fly home Thur evening.


Tom - Give a shout when you get in.


----------



## W3DRM (May 26, 2008)

Have placed an order also.

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 27, 2008)

Hope you have another one soon. I just don't have the money right now. Maybe you should put me on a payment plan.[}]


----------



## Monty (May 27, 2008)

Jared,
The next one will most likely be the end of July to first part of August to get ready for Fall shows.


----------



## markgum (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Mannie;
  got the boxes today.  Thanks for offering this deal.


----------



## dntrost (Jun 13, 2008)

any BlkGold Metal Pen Box - Single  left?   I need 20...

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dntrost_
> 
> any BlkGold Metal Pen Box - Single  left?   I need 20...
> 
> Thanks


I think I have 2 left. Probably won't do another box buy until the first of August unless there is a call for one before than.


----------

